# hiya xx



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

hi everyone im new to this im amelia x  x i have only 18 mice now as i have lost about 12 :' but i wanted to try this to find out even more little things about my mice x


----------



## Cerid01 (Sep 6, 2011)

18 sounds alot to me lol  x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi Amelia, 
Can I introduce you to the National Mouse Club, Have a look at the web Site, you will find a wealth of information on there all about Exhibition mice. You never know how your Hobby might develop. Lots of us on here are members. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

lol yer they can be hard work sometimes lol xxx


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

hello there welcome to the forum


----------

